# Is Club Soda okay?



## applekitten (Sep 26, 2007)

Yesterday I felt really nauseous and I mixed Sprite with club soda half of each. Is this ok to drink? It really helped my stomach feel better.


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

Why wouldn't it be okay?


----------



## applekitten (Sep 26, 2007)

Better to ask then to be sorry right? But thanks for making me feel like an idiot. This is my first pregnancy and I'm paranoid about everything I put into my body.


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

Sorry I didn't want you to feel like an idiot really not my intention. I know pregnancy can be worrisome. As long as you didn't spike your drink with gin you are doing great. You actually did good by drinking your sprite/club soda. You listen to your body and found a solution to make yourself better! Enjoy MDC!


----------



## xelakann (Jul 30, 2007)

Applekitten,

Don't be upset... I don't think she was trying to make you feel like an idiot. But really why wouldn't club soda be okay?

A lot of women on this site promote self education and research... I really don't want to sound harsh, or mean, but something like that is really simple to research and find out.

You will get tons of support on MDC. Congrats on your first baby! I'm about to have my first too, I know there are tons of questions and you are just trying to do the right thing.

So yes, club soda it up, especially if it makes you feel better!!!

~Kimberly


----------



## applekitten (Sep 26, 2007)

That's the thing though, I tried researching it in my pregnancy book and online and couldn't find anything on it so I decided to ask here. I always do my research, trust me. I'm sorry I asked such a stupid question. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applekitten* 
I'm sorry I asked such a stupid question. Thanks for your help.

There are no stupid questions, mama! Especially for first time, paranoid moms







btdt. Sorry you were made to feel like that here, that really sucks









Anyway, club soda is fine. Nothing harmful in it. I personally hate the stuff, but went though a few weeks at the begining of this pregnancy where it made my stomach feel so much better! I liked it with cranberry juice and lime.

Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## xelakann (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xelakann* 
A lot of women on this site promote self education and research... I really don't want to sound harsh, or mean, but something like that is really simple to research and find out.

Sorry if this comment made you feel worse. Believe me when I say I wondered about these kinds of things too.

On a side note, for me carbonated beverages helped in the beginning of pregnancy, but in the second and third tri my nausea turned to heart burn and sodas made it MUCH worse.


----------



## Irishcupcake (Jul 30, 2007)

I stick to seltzer - basically same thing but without the sodium in club soda - and I drink A LOT of it.









Congratulations on your pregnancy and welcome to MDC!


----------



## BF124497 (Mar 29, 2007)

applekitten, you might have heard something about tonic water, which would make me curious, too. Club soda has a bit of sodium, seltzer is just carbonated water, but _tonic_ contains quinine, which I wouldn't drink during pregnancy. Quinine is generally an anti-malaria med, and I've had friends with non-pregnancy related complications from it.

Club soda, seltzer, and sparkling water mixed with a bit of juice can be really helpful in early pregnancy.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xelakann* 
A lot of women on this site promote self education and research... I really don't want to sound harsh, or mean, but something like that is really simple to research and find out.

Xelakann that was rude. Why would we want to turn someone off of MDC? Good GRIEF. Maybe it's not simple for everybody to research. Maybe this WAS her research.







: Wow.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

.


----------



## xelakann (Jul 30, 2007)

.....which is why I apologized.

However, to answer her question I googled "club soda safe pregnancy" and tons came up.

I wasn't meaning to be snarky or rude.


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applekitten* 
Yesterday I felt really nauseous and I mixed Sprite with club soda half of each. Is this ok to drink? It really helped my stomach feel better.

Yeah, club soda is safe (and a little more "fizzy" than seltzer). I used to mix mine with cranberry juice and it gave me instant relief.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applekitten* 
Better to ask then to be sorry right? But thanks for making me feel like an idiot. This is my first pregnancy and I'm paranoid about everything I put into my body.

Welcome, applekitten!

Congratulations on your pregnancy.







I'm like you; I'm paranoid about EVERYTHING I put in or on my body. I feel better when someone specifically tells me that it is okay, even if that person is actually a bunch of mamas on the internet.









I don't think it was a dumb question at all.


----------



## BarefootinBrooklyn (Apr 23, 2007)

I was on a plane at 6 months pregnant and they ran out of bottled water (imagine!) so I asked the stewardess for some club soda or seltzer, and she said--"Doesn't that have too much sodium?" and I had to reply---"Not as much as the bag of pretzels you just gave me!"

I think club soda is fine. Enjoy!


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

Actually I think club soda is fine but my first midwife did tell me to stay away from a simlar drink that had quinine in it or osmething like that so you were not that far off to ask. I dont remember what it is though!

Ok I found it - she wanted me off of tonic water because of the quinine. I never have had the stuff so no problems


----------



## MamaRainebeau (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't think you have to worry if you are taking your supplements and being dilligent about your nutrition. However, just a side note, the carbonation in soft drinks and club soda can take a toll on your calcium levels. It used to be thought that the phosphorus binds to the calcium in your stomach and prevents absorption but there is no current research supporting this. Presently though, there is still some concern because carbonation, despite making your stomach feel better, is actually an irritant. The stomach is irritated by the carbonation and it causes the body to respond by releasing natural antacid from the stores in your body in the form of calcium from the blood which is then replenished by the bones. This is, perhaps, why carbonated beverages make you stomach apparently feel better because they cause this antacid effect. However, overconsumption of carbonation can harm your overall stores of calcium in the body at a time when you need those stores to be full and accessible for your pregnancy...


----------

